# Town to Obama: Pay up



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Town to Obama: Pay up*

A New Hampshire town is asking for reimbursement from President Barack Obama's campaign to pay for public safety costs during his upcoming visit.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/bost...top/-/11984708/15219296/-/sisn38/-/index.html​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Donor to pay for Obama's NH security cost*

An anonymous donor will pay for security costs associated with President Barack Obama's campaign stop in Durham, N.H. on Monday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/bost...it/-/11984708/15223866/-/tjccmkz/-/index.html​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> *Donor to pay for Obama's NH security cost*​​An anonymous donor will pay for security costs associated with President Barack Obama's campaign stop in Durham, N.H. on Monday.​​​Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/bost...it/-/11984708/15223866/-/tjccmkz/-/index.html​


Aww that is too easy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mayor Menino: Obama's tab always open here*

By Chris Cassidy and Matt Stout
Wednesday, June 27, 2012 - Updated 1 hour ago

Mayor *Thomas M. Menino* shrugged off the six-figure security bill that taxpayers are footing for President Obama's fundraising trip to Boston, saying he's happy to help out, but government watchdogs said presidential campaigns should be on the hook for the public costs they run up.
"Look at the resources he has given this city over the last four years - money to put people to work, construction jobs, Race to the Top money," Menino told the Herald yesterday. "If it's a little benefit to him, I'm all for it. ... If the president of the United States wants to come here next week, I'll take him back next week."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/20220627mayor_obamas_tab___always_open_here/


----------

